# Recording



## CubingBanana (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey guys!

I started using OBS on my laptop to record solves because it can go down and you can see the cube vs the face.

However, the video quality looks like a potato. The highest quality I got was 360p on YT.
Currently using OBS studio 17.0.2 for windows. Using a lenovo ideapad 110.
2 core processors. Using to record not stream.
Can you help my video quality not look like a potato? Example new software.

Thanks!


----------



## DalDal (Feb 5, 2017)

It Looks like your computer (the Lenovo ideapad 110) doesn't have a good quality webcam (0.3 MP webcam http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/100-series/110-15-inch/). So unfortunately you won't be able to get footage that doesn't look like a potato with it. If you want better footage, I would recommend getting a high quality webcam. Hope this helps.


----------



## EntireTV (Feb 6, 2017)

Get an external webcam for your laptop and make sure your lighting is bright. 

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/hd-webcam-c270?crid=34


----------



## gyroninja (Feb 6, 2017)

If the recording is poor quality compared to your live webcam capture you need to increase your bitrate. If you are using x264 you might want to make sure the speed isn't set to the fastest possible. The slower it is the better it looks (is able to compress it better into your bitrate).


----------

